# Stabbing/pulling pain under belly button, and very very slight spotting?



## Gnomer

So yesterday I went to the toilet, and (as I am sure most of us cannot help but do!) looked at the towel afterwards. I had VERY slight brownish spotting. but it looked really old. Not at all fresh, and not very bright! just a slight pinkish brown. 

Anyway, thought nothing of it. Its not really worried me TOOO much. Until today. I was just about to get up off the couch, and got this massive stabbing pain in my stomach, slightly under my belly button. 
Now when i sit back, it just feels like a slight pull, but hurts when i move forward again. 
I don't know if the spotting and this pain is related, but i am pressuming not. The spotting didn't seem fresh enough. 

Anyone have any experience of this? I am 10w4d. I've had slight cramping, but nothing major. I really am not one to make a fuss, and the thought of ringing the midwife is terrifying me. I am no good at all with phones and such. I should have a scan in the next couple of weeks, give or take. I don't know whether or not to just wait it out?


----------



## lynnikins

the pain is likely a round ligament pain hun as your uterus gets bigger the ligaments that help support it and the other organs in your abdoment stretch and can be quite sharp pains that last as dull aches for a while. have you recieved your scan appointment through the post yet?


----------



## kaz0404

Hi, im 9 weeks and have also had exactly the same, when i told the midwife she said its normal and it is your uterus stetching and growing.. :flower: x


----------



## Gnomer

Not yet! I'm getting impatient waiting for the appointment. Midwife reffered me to the hospital 2 weeks ago today. I would have thought i would have heard something by now?

Thats what I thought too. But i had a friend tell me it was urgent I contact my midwife. I'd feel terrible if i made a fuss though, and nothing was wrong! That sounds ridiculous, but it makes sense in my head! lolz. 

Thanks Lynnikins!


----------



## Gnomer

kaz0404 said:


> Hi, im 9 weeks and have also had exactly the same, when i told the midwife she said its normal and it is your uterus stetching and growing.. :flower: x

Oh thanks! I would expect mine would say the same then!


----------



## jess181989

I had exactly the same earlier today and was convinced something had happened to my LO. After much googling- I've come to the conclusion it is ligament stretching. PHEW. I have my scan tomorrow so time will tell if i'm correct!! 

Good luck hunni!! 

xxx


----------



## lynnikins

no worries hun id say if you havent heard by friday about the appointment to call the hospital's Antenatal clinic and ask them they should have it on the system the letter might just have gotten lost in the post, you can get them to print a second copy of the info for you to pick up at your scan


----------



## Gnomer

lynnikins said:


> no worries hun id say if you havent heard by friday about the appointment to call the hospital's Antenatal clinic and ask them they should have it on the system the letter might just have gotten lost in the post, you can get them to print a second copy of the info for you to pick up at your scan

I didn't know I could ring the antenatal clinic. I'll do that after Friday's post. 

Thanks Jess! Scary isn't it? I hate all this not knowing what to expect, even though I've scoured every pregnancy info page on the internet i could find!


----------



## kelownaprego

lynnikins said:


> the pain is likely a round ligament pain hun as your uterus gets bigger the ligaments that help support it and the other organs in your abdoment stretch and can be quite sharp pains that last as dull aches for a while. have you recieved your scan appointment through the post yet?

exactly, I have been experiencing this since about 10wks but read that RLP usually begins at 20wks so was worried it was something different, possibly bad. I asked my doctor about it and she said nope, it was indeed RLP and totally common in the first trimester. Don't stress!


----------



## SweetLovin

I found out I was pregnant at 8 weeks and the next day I found out, I was slightly bleeding and cramping. Went to the ER because I was on vacation and was worried for the baby. Arrived back home a week later and was bleeding again! Went to my primary OB and was a walk in to check if everything was all good. The doctor told me and showed me on my ultrasound that there was still an area of implantation bleeding that was occurring and that the blood was very normal. Also told me the heart beat was super fast and super strong so not to worry because the cramping was all because the little baby was growing and getting ready to be really big! 

GOOD LUCK <3


----------



## Gnomer

SweetLovin said:


> I found out I was pregnant at 8 weeks and the next day I found out, I was slightly bleeding and cramping. Went to the ER because I was on vacation and was worried for the baby. Arrived back home a week later and was bleeding again! Went to my primary OB and was a walk in to check if everything was all good. The doctor told me and showed me on my ultrasound that there was still an area of implantation bleeding that was occurring and that the blood was very normal. Also told me the heart beat was super fast and super strong so not to worry because the cramping was all because the little baby was growing and getting ready to be really big!
> 
> GOOD LUCK <3

I wasn't too worried about the spotting. I pressumed it would be old implantation bleeding that got lost coming out! But then with this stretch, i was getting worried xD Thank you for help!
Also noticed we are both 10w4d! And with first! How strange! Massive congrats!


----------



## Gnomer

kelownaprego said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> the pain is likely a round ligament pain hun as your uterus gets bigger the ligaments that help support it and the other organs in your abdoment stretch and can be quite sharp pains that last as dull aches for a while. have you recieved your scan appointment through the post yet?
> 
> exactly, I have been experiencing this since about 10wks but read that RLP usually begins at 20wks so was worried it was something different, possibly bad. I asked my doctor about it and she said nope, it was indeed RLP and totally common in the first trimester. Don't stress!Click to expand...

Thankyou! Its also much more comforting to know others are experiencing the same. Even if it isn't so pleasant. Reassuring at least!


----------



## ARRIELLE

sounds like your uterus growing...


----------

